# Can anyone identify this?



## imagesliveon (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks like a dogs face.... There are loads of them in a bush behind the house..

Can anyone Identify it?




Unknown by Simon Clarkson, on Flickr




Unknown by Simon Clarkson, on Flickr

Regards


----------



## Fdee (Jul 30, 2015)

It looks very suspiciously like a young lady bird (bug) larve


----------



## imagesliveon (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes. Thankyou.


----------

